# First time buying a dressage saddle



## Mockbee (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi everyone, I am looking to buy a dressage saddle and I was going to buy a saddle at Valley Tack but then I started looking on ebay because I wanted something cheaper than my tack store has and I didn't find much that I liked in consignment. So I wanted opinions on a few saddles that I really think I'd like and I've seen/heard good things about. I am a hunter jumper that owns a close contact/all purpose saddle but I need a dressage saddle for my dressage minor at University of Findlay. 

I really like this county despri because I could potentially sell my jump saddle and just own the one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/county-dre...748584?hash=item4b328e86a8:g:sWMAAOSwzppaSP8w 

I feel like this Crosby saddle is too good to be true but it still looks really nice: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-17-in...498339?hash=item23962eb363:g:e~IAAOSwGwlaMXtN 

Then I have two of the county competitor saddles similar price and condition this one is the slightly nicer one but has bidding. https://www.ebay.com/itm/County-sad...d=263403221415&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

All are decent saddles.

HOWEVER, the first is a medium tree....the third is a wide tree.....and the Crosby doesn't seem to mention width at all. The proper width is CRITICAL to the fit! To get it wrong will mean a painful saddle and an increasingly resistant horse.


----------



## Mockbee (Nov 29, 2017)

I am riding multiple horses so I need something like a medium to wide and with the Crosby it has a picture with the measurement which appears to be about 6-7 inches. So I just wanted to know if they looked ok also I was really hoping to hear feedback on the county drespi as I've seen changeable gullets but never changeable flaps. A saddle fitter I talked to said county was a great brand but since she sold them I wanted to hear from someone who isn't a dealer. Thank you though for your comments about the tree size difference I probably should have added that in my first post that the saddle is mostly for breeds like Oldenburg, Hanoverians, breeds I'm not too familiar with as I ride thoroughbreds and quarter horses at home that would almost never need a wide.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Do you know the type of seat balance you need? You don't want to buy one only to have it fit your horse but not yourself. I have a County Competitor that I struggled to ride in for years before realizing it was the saddle, not my riding. The position of the stirrup bars and the working center of the seat were completely wrong for my body type. I got lucky and bought a Max Hofner off ebay and it fit me way better, but at the time fitting me was not on my radar. It's easier to tell if you can sit in the saddle. For dressage, this matters much more than h/j where you can usually ride in anything.

Nothing being sold privately around you? Nothing on Facebook buy and sells?

I have no experience with adjustable flaps, but the saddles look like good quality.


----------



## Mockbee (Nov 29, 2017)

Facebook for my area mostly has hunter and western saddles, and tack shops have more expensive saddles that I can't really afford. I like a slightly forward flap and level seat as I tend to arch my back if my legs get too much under me. Thank you so much for the help!!

**just figured out how to use facebook marketplace and might have found a nice courbette in my county for a good price I hoping its still available and they will let me do a trial


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what about this one? older, but still functional, very close contact seat:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Passier-PS...d=152843498339&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------

